# Looking for a pattern for hold down clamps



## Vrtigo1 (Mar 18, 2010)

Wondering if anyone has a pattern for a shop made hold down clamp similar to this commercial model from Rockler:

http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=22010&filter=hold%20down

I figure I can probably come up with something but thought it would be easier if someone already did the leg work 

Also, does anyone have any suggestions for sourcing T-track bolts locally? This is what I'm looking for:
http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=1573&filter=t%20track%20bolt

I know I could order from Rockler, but figured it'd be worth it to save the $7 shipping cost on an $8 order if I could get them locally.


----------



## Viking (Aug 26, 2009)

Here is an idea for shop made;

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/30083

You can use standard 5/16 bolts in most T-tracks.

Good Luck!


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

T track bolts are toilet bolts available at any hardware/big box store.You can get 1/4 or 5/16 in various lengths.


----------



## tommyd (Oct 28, 2009)

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/16919
check this out


----------



## woodworkerscott (Sep 12, 2010)

Here's a pattern I like:









I also use toilet bolts.
Hope this helps!


----------



## drewnahant (Dec 10, 2009)

here's some I made recently
maple and cherry, bar made from 1/2" bolt, cut and ground flat with an angle grinder, then drilled


----------



## rance (Sep 30, 2009)

Drew, such a nice clamp. Doesn't seem right to have a plastic knob.


----------



## drewnahant (Dec 10, 2009)

rance, I need to make some wood knobs, but the woodcraft knobs were only a buck each, so I figured they would be a good temporary fix so I can use the clamps until I get around to making a bunch of knobs


----------



## AppleJack (Mar 23, 2011)

A Q&D (quick & dirty) solution is a piece of scrap hardwood: 1/2" x 1-1/2" x 6". Drill a hole in the center for a T-bolt. Add 100 grit sandpaper to both ends with double-sticky carpet tape. To use the hold down, you will need a piece of stock under the free-end, to match the height of your work piece.

Not what you would call an elegant solution - but it's easy to make when you need something quick. I made a couple for a dedicated jig and have since borrowed them for other temporary jigs!

Last, but not least, a tip for low cost knobs for your jigs - lawn mower replacement handle knobs. The bolt/thread size is 5/16", and they generally cost less than $3 a pair.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Drew, I know it probably had to be done but seeing that gorgeous clamp over laminate is causing my neurons to fire abnormally. I really like the look of the trapped tapped bar. Fantastic idea that took quite a bit of work. I have a deep respect for all shop made tools.


----------



## Vrtigo1 (Mar 18, 2010)

Thanks for the comments and suggestions. Don, have you actually sourced these lawnmower knobs locally or is that just an idea that you had? I ask because I had a similar idea and found that nobody sells them. I haven't checked a lawnmower repair place, but I checked all the big box stores and struck out. The closest place I've found is woodcraft, but it's an hour drive for me. Last time I was there I bought 10 of 'em and only have 3 or 4 unused so I'll probably reload next time I'm in the area.


----------



## jimc (Mar 6, 2008)

Check out this link for shop-made hold downs.

Jim


----------



## OkieSteve (Jun 15, 2015)

The best place I have found for T-Track is http://www.orangealuminum.com/t-slot-framing-systems-and-tracks/t-track.html. They use just common 1/4" hex head bolts or you can use Toilet bolts.


----------

